# Jackson, MI - WANTED SL2 passenger headlight



## aggie1978 (Aug 6, 2018)

Looking for a complete passenger side light. I'm located in Michigan.


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

I think I have a one if you still need it.
Call me if you do. John...


----------



## aggie1978 (Aug 6, 2018)

Garagekeeper said:


> I think I have a one if you still need it.
> Call me if you do. John...


PM me a number please.


----------

